# Customized 200sx's



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

Well.. theres a thread for customized sentras, so heres one for the 200sx's... post pictures of your 200sx with mods.. and any difficulties encountered while doing intalls. etc etc.. this will help for any future owners, or people who plan on doing future installs.

Damnit why is printroom being so gay?!









:::Current mods::::

OBX headers -- 1 peace header design, so i had to remove the radiator, and fans to fit it in.. plus the downpipe only goes to 1.50 inches...

injen SRI, with a civic SRI attached... -- thats right ladys and gentlemen.. its fits perfectly.. a 99 civic intake pipe.. thats the 45' bent pipe.. i put a silicone coupler on the mAF adapter.. then drilled a hole in my fender wall.. put the civic pipe down in it.. and popped a filter on.. its right behind my bumper now.. and looks exactly like a HS intake.. lol..

2" header back exhaust system.. backed by an apexi muffler.. and cherry bomb resonator..

Arbet de-II rims.. 16x7... I popped one tire like 2 days ago.. adn thats why im selling the Tien springs.. i hate low pros.. anyone want to trade 4x rims, for some 15's.. hehe.. 3 tires are brand spanking new, and ill include wheel locks =D

Ok its your turn.. lets beat the customized sentra's page.. EVERYONE POST your 200


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm sorry but this poll is gay. Who in the right mind would choose an intake over a turbo set-up or car full of hotties


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

do the chicks put out if not dont vote for it 
it doesnt say a turbo kit it says a turbo so that means thats all you get.
so if the chicks put out i might vote then


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

click one of the links in my sig. for pics of my car. 

mods: erebuni gtr front bumper, 17" katana c5's, hawk sp pads, misc. items painted blue, hyperwhite bulbs, tein s-tech fronts and sportline rears, pacesetter s/s, momo combat carbon fiber shift knob and leather boot, indiglo guages, carbon fiber dash bezel, autometer sportcomp tach, infinity mids, jl12wo, alpine 400w amp, wai, se-r injectors, 17 degrees timing, 2" catbakc w/magnaflow muffler and prolly some other stuff i cant think of


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Pics will be posted soon. My current mods are:
Black 200SX SR20DE:
JWT POP WAI
JWT ECU (POP program only)
JWT S4 cams 
Early gen. Stillen header
GReddy SP exhaust
Clutchmasters Stage 3 clutch w/ lightened flywheel
GAB adjustable shocks
Eibach Sportline front springs / Pro-Kit rear springs
Stillen camber plates
Powerslot front rotors / Stillen X-drilled rears
Axxis Metalmaster pads
Halo chrome projectors w/ Nis-Knack clear corners
Erebuni front grill
16" SSR Integral A2's w/ 205/45 Nitto 555's
35% tinted windows
chrome valve cover
upgraded stereo featuring a US Amps 5-channel amp w separates and 2 12's in a custom box
Excalibur alarm system wired to control OEM alarm also

Mods in a corner awaiting installation:
HS CAI
UR 2-pulley set (need to order belts)
Motivational rear shock mounts
Stainless brake lines
ES bushings & MM inserts
Nis-Knack stealth corners ( need $$$ for the black halos )

My white 200 SX VE is currently under construction. Awaiting the Fujitsubo header to come in from Japan and also looking forward to acquiring some SR16VE cams in the near future. This is where my little available $$$ is going, and why my DE hasn't really seen any new mods in a while other than the cams earlier this year. Powerwise, it currently has an AEM CAI, JWT ECU, and a GReddy SP exhaust. It sits on white powdercoated SE-R wheels to match the body and also has the Motivational coil-overs. It has '98 front and rear bumpers with a '98 honeycomb grill. A lot has been done to make this car look as USDM stock as possible trying to keep a sleeper appearance. Even the VVL emblems were shaved off the valve cover before it was powdercoated silver to make it look more stock. Pics will come soon when I get the issues with my digicam link cable straight.


----------



## })roppedSX (Apr 21, 2003)

98 NISSAN 200SX SE
EIBACH 1.9 in DROP- NICE HANDLING
FULL DRIFT KIT- HAD SOME PROBLEMS FITTING IT TO MY SX BUT ALL WORKED WELL WITH THE PROPER SKILL AND TOOLS
CF HOOD- AWSOME TRIBAL FLAMES PAINTED IN BLACK
CAI- GHETTO RIGGED USED 2 1/4 PIPE FROM MUFFLER SHOP AND PEPBOY FILTER (WHITCH IS A PIECE OF SHITE!)
ACT CLUTCH- AWESOME GRIP
17 IN MOTEGI RIMS WRAPED IN KUHMOS
SHAVED WING OFF AND INSTALLED LED LIGHT FROM WING INTO TRUNK
SHAVED FRONT GRILL EMBLEM
SHAVED REAR EMBLEMS AND KEYHOLE TO TRUNK
GAY NEON BLUE SHIFT KNOB THAT I WANT TO GET RID OF BUT HAVE NOT HAD THE TIME TO GET TO REPLACING IT.

FUTURE MODS... :hal: 
SR20DE SWAP...TURBO LATER$$$---- DID NOT GET AS MUCH TAX MONEY BACK AS EXPECTED. 
BIG BRAKE UPGRADE


WAY IN THE FUTURE MODS...
WHEN MY CAR IS ON ITS LAST LEG I'M GONNA CHOP THE SHITE OUT THE SX AND RELOCATE THE ENGINE TO THE REAR AND MAKE IT A RWD SX ... OHHHH YEAH!! :thumbup: 
CHECK OUT THE CAR DOMAIN SITE FOR THE NEW PAINT JOB, HAVE NOT GOTTEN PICS OF CF HOOD YET BUT I AM PLANNING FOR THEMM REALLY SOON.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

You could always think about what could Be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## })roppedSX (Apr 21, 2003)

ScorchN200SX said:


> You could always think about what could Be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fluffy: :fluffy:


CAN'T SEE PIC???


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

holy resurrected thread


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

tough one. chicks or turbo???


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

I think by far the best bang for the $$$$$$ is the intake. unless like the turbo the chicks > suck,squishh,bang,blow>


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> Well.. theres a thread for customized sentras, so heres one for the 200sx's... post pictures of your 200sx with mods.. and any difficulties encountered while doing intalls. etc etc.. this will help for any future owners, or people who plan on doing future installs.


Here's my '97 200SX SE-R

















You can see the build at the site in my sig.

Lew


----------



## niss200sx (Mar 12, 2004)

*Isnt this thread sappost to be about Indiglos*

I need help with my wiring. My friend hooked up my indiglo tempeture gauges a long time ago and they worked, but I later did my dash gauges, and they worked but my temp gauges stopped working. Now neither one of them work after I went back in too resolve the tempeture gauge problem.

AAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!
Help me before the wee people come and take me away!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

niss200sx said:


> I need help with my wiring. My friend hooked up my indiglo tempeture gauges a long time ago and they worked, but I later did my dash gauges, and they worked but my temp gauges stopped working. Now neither one of them work after I went back in too resolve the tempeture gauge problem.
> 
> AAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!
> Help me before the wee people come and take me away!



the title say customized 200sx ..

i dont see anywhere in the title that made you think this is about indiglows.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I just got new wheels, 16 x 7.5 Kosei K1 Racing.

Before










After









Lew


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*Hood lines*



lshadoff said:


> I just got new wheels, 16 x 7.5 Kosei K1 Racing.
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


Dood like where on earth did you find a cardboard box to cut and the blue spray paint.
Nice pop-rivet stickers.
Yo your intake should be down on the left fender with a CAI whats all the air for drag? OK maybe the engine overheats?
Serious dude it's ugly or say Fugly at least once preferably three times.
What were you trying to accomplish?
Put sticker on to get noticed not ugly crap.
I can offically say you made a perfectly fine car ugly!
And to do that to the BR2 color blue the very same color I drive....
what a waste, you know how rare that color was from nissan?

Just tell me the intake is under the scoop and I'll give you credit for a "MOD"
that improves hp
As far as aesthetics, you have none. Your box on the hood totally detracts from the rounded aspects of the vehicle i.e. the curved hood, the rounded corners and the general bubble appearance of the vehicle!
Your intake should be down in the left wheel well area and if you need airflow remove stock fog's for an increase in airflow to the CAI and decreased drag and weight.

Can't believe you spent $$ on this!!!!!!!!!!!whaaahahahhahahahhah


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

DanTheMan said:


> Dood like where on earth did you find a cardboard box to cut and the blue spray paint.
> Nice pop-rivet stickers.
> Yo your intake should be down on the left fender with a CAI whats all the air for drag? OK maybe the engine overheats?
> Serious dude it's ugly or say Fugly at least once preferably three times.
> ...


Actually, I agree with you. I put the ugly scoop (it's a Z28 Camaro cowl induction scoop turned backwards) and vents on the hood beacuse the turbo was making the under-hood temperatures out of sight! I wanted to dump lots of cool air under the hood.

I plan to get an Aerogear Predator Series 1 hood when I have finished the mechanical mods and start on cosmetics.

http://www.eautoworks.com/html/ORD-1-1-1-6033.cfm

Lew


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

No Lew, what you need to do is drive the car around with any hood at all. Your call will run hella cool that way!


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Harris said:


> No Lew, what you need to do is drive the car around with any hood at all. Your call will run hella cool that way!


Yeah! And then everyone can see the totally cool engine/suspensions mods I installed. Maybe some Kanjii on the windshield, Stillen stickers on the side, and chrome caps over the wheel wells should top it off. I'm open to suggestion.

Lew


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

some people use subaru scoops to solve that problem. they look a little better...or you could cut some vents in your stock hood, but that wouldnt look so hot and itd dump water into your bay when it rains.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I have a couple mods....... no hood vents though


----------



## foney_email (Oct 29, 2003)

myoung said:


> I have a couple mods....... no hood vents though



My eyes... they burn... valve cover so shiny...

Seriously though. What method did you use to polish your valve cover. It is beautiful. I stupidly began hand sanding mine, and decided that it is impossible. 

Anyway, nice engine bay.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

foney_email said:


> My eyes... they burn... valve cover so shiny...
> 
> Seriously though. What method did you use to polish your valve cover. It is beautiful. I stupidly began hand sanding mine, and decided that it is impossible.
> 
> Anyway, nice engine bay.



he got a b13 valve cover polished, right mike?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes he did.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i need to measure and buy hose to do the rest of my wires and lines like mike did. you dont get nearly enough with the kit you buy.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

pretty engines suck! haha


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

ricers.... real engines dont look pretty


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i know!!!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> pretty engines suck! haha



Guess you've never seen any of Kojima's engine bays...haha


----------



## foney_email (Oct 29, 2003)

I really like pretty engines. The engine on my trans am was very pretty...

until the fire...

long story short, I now drive a 97 se-r. funny how that works.

Oh and when I tried to clean my se-r engine, I started throwing check engine codes. Apparently I ruined my front o2 sensor. Even after replacement I still am throwing a code. but that should be another topic...


----------

